# Cave Safety for disaster refuge location BOL



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm sure there will be folks that might seek refuge in a cave or cliff overhang during a disaster. The only thing I know from when I was 8 years old was to not build a fire under them because the rocks above might collapse as well as be careful for any snakes back in the cave.

Any cave explorers out there that have any tips also?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We have some pretty good size "hills" on our property. I started, at one point digging into the side of one to create a "cabin" of sorts with 3 nice walls
as part of the hills. In fact I got it done all the way to a roof and front door and then realized how much it felt like grave with no way out. Its abandoned.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

All I know is that most limestone caves in Kentucky range from 2 to 300 million years old, and if they decide to cave in while I am in one then I will say it definitely must have been my time to go. 
Here is one of my favorite off road camp sites its call stump cave but is actually a rock house. A Jeep club was able to park 50 jeeps in it.








another cave you can drive into is Townsend cave








but don't forget abandoned rock quarries.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Note the hole in the ceiling in the last photo... Another Jeep was parked in exactly the same spot when that hole appeared. ;^)


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

JPARIZ said:


> Note the hole in the ceiling in the last photo... Another Jeep was parked in exactly the same spot when that hole appeared. ;^)


Ha Ha No it actually is where someone set the charge wrong when starting the quarry. But from outside you can see that table rock is a good 20 ft thick.

Even if you don't stay in a cave it is beneficial to be close to one because of the constant temperature and emergency shelter.


----------

